# The Best BlueTooth Car Kit



## jkehlet (Sep 24, 2004)

Anybody have experience with BlueTooth car kits? Which car kits are good, which is the best, where should I buy from?
I have looked at the Motorola, the Parrot CK3000, Parrot CK3100, Nokia, Ericsson, but I can't seem to find anybody that can tell me which is the best.
I am looking for great sound quality first of all!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (jkehlet)*

I'm leaning toward the Parrot CK3000. ch0p just got his in, and will be coming to my house Sunday for us to install his. If it works out well, then this is the unit I will get too.
The newest Nokia model (I don't recall the model number, off hand) has a display module that will show caller ID info, and can even be used to display received text messages. Looks cool, but costs about twice as much as the Parrot. You would also need to figure out where to mount the display so it didn't look too clunky. The pics look like it would fit well on the 'mini' visor above the rearview mirror - it could then be folded up and the horizontal angle adjusted. I'm not sure whether it would be visible enough there to be very useful though.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (4x4s)*

If you are talking about the Nokia 610:








It wont work in America; it connects to your phones sim card through bluetooth. In essence it is a phone, not a handsfree kit and is limited to the 900/1800 gsm networks. America is currently using the 1900 gsm networks.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (mishref)*

Check out this picture of it:








Notice the car?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (jkehlet)*

In general, I think Nokia car kits are better than Motorola car kits. But this is not Bluetooth specific. 
I've also installed a CK3000 and it seemed to work OK but I didn't have any chance to see it in action other than for 5 minutes after I installed it. The wiring instructions of the CK3000 is very poor. I had to call the distributor to find out what was the proper audio output wire pair. The kit is designed to plug into a radio but it doesn't plug directly into either of the Touareg radios. You need to wire it using a kit I supply, just like the other kits.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_In general, I think Nokia car kits are better than Motorola car kits. But this is not Bluetooth specific. 
I've also installed a CK3000 and it seemed to work OK but I didn't have any chance to see it in action other than for 5 minutes after I installed it. The wiring instructions of the CK3000 is very poor. *I had to call the distributor to find out what was the proper audio output wire pair.* The kit is designed to plug into a radio but it doesn't plug directly into either of the Touareg radios. You need to wire it using a kit I supply, just like the other kits.

Do you remember which pair it was, off hand? ch0p has your kit, and we will be doing this on his car this weekend. (Is this info in the CK3000 thread that was here many months ago? I haven't read that in detail for a while.)


_Modified by 4x4s at 1:52 PM 9-24-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (4x4s)*

I did this about 3 months ago and it doesn't seem I ever mentioned the specific wire pair in any post. 
Here is their wiring diagram. I suspect it was the left or right front pair.








http://www.driveblue.com/(y3yo...cable


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (4x4s)*

Please update us on how well it works. I have the cables from Spock for hooking it up but have not picked the kit the use. The Parrot one with the display (3100?) looks like the leading one for me but I'd be curious to hear how well it works in practice.


----------



## Ch0p (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (spockcat)*

Thanks for the heads up. I found the original thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1467894 and there you mention:
"... I ended up calling the retailer to find out which of the 4 pairs of audio wires I could use for the audio input (blue,green for those of you who might do one of these)." So it looks like the front right is what we will try tomorrow.
We'll update this thread after it is done.


----------



## 96VWGL (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_If you are talking about the Nokia 610:








It wont work in America; it connects to your phones sim card through bluetooth. In essence it is a phone, not a handsfree kit and is limited to the 900/1800 gsm networks. America is currently using the 1900 gsm networks.

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## galeforce (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (jkehlet)*

I have SE HC-30, which I use for Motorola V600. I'm very happy with it, as I didn't care for any external display.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Member Ch0p and I installed the Parrot CK3000 bluetooth in his TReg today. The install was not too difficult. We used Spockcats phone connection kit. Ch0p had also ordered the AUX kit from spock for his iPod, so it was installed at the same time.
We were initially going to put the Parrot box under the passenger side dash. Turns out things a pretty tight there. We could have made it work, but there is a lot more room on the drivers side, so that's where it went.
Ch0p put the mic on on the mini-visor, using the Parrot supplied clip, and running the wire along the drivers A pillar and the windshield weatherstripping. The Parrot comes with a two-button/two-led control module. It's just a tiny bit smaller than the blank insert next to the hazard light switch. Temporarily, Ch0p left the blank out, and the switch is in this spot. It's not a good fit yet, but Ch0p will be working on the cosmetics in the future.
Here's a few pics of the process. Not a lot more to see than in spocks phone adaptor install docs.

Here's Ch0p doing some wiring.









Ch0p is crimping the last couple of wires, before buttoning everything up.









The Parrot box is in the top center, with the white connector. The metal plate with the diamond pattern is just to the left of the brake pedal - you can see the wiring bundle wrapped in white electrical tape (the Parrot kit has a gazillion wires to try to be "universal" - we used three of them!) The emergency brake pedal is in the bottom left corener of the pic.








The unit appeared to function well - it recognized Ch0p's phone right away, and seemed to be easy to start entering voice tags. I have crappy cell phone reception in my garage, so we weren't able to test much more. I'm sure Ch0p will follow up with a review once he's tried it out a few days.
I'll probably be oredering mine soon.


----------



## Ch0p (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (sendero)*

I made at least 2 calls when I first left 4x4s house. The first was on the back roads heading back to the highway with both front windows slightly open and sun roof popped up, so there was some wind noise going on ... only complaint on other end was that I sounded like I was on speaker phone (which I guess you would have to expect and something that they didn't particularly care for I guess). My phone (Sony Ericsson T610) shows 5 bars of signal strength and during this time it was usually 2-3 when i glanced over at it ... as 4x4s noted, not very good signal strengths around his neck of woods.
The second call i placed after getting on the highway and doing 70-80 at times. This time the phone showed 5 bars consistently. I also closed the windows and sun roof and the call was perfectly clear. We could hear each other perfectly clear. I was a little worried about the mic b/c it looks rather cheap, but it appears to work well especially mounted to the small sun visor.
The 2 button phone on/off module is temporarily located in the left insert next to the hazard button (and the aux input is mounted in the right one). I definitely need to do some some cosmetic work on this so I will be trying some things out this week since I would like to keep it here (usually rest by arm/hand from the center console to the shifter) since it will make it easy for me to contols calls. I would like to make it flush with the everything else, but if all else fails, a quick hole through that panel for the wire and mounting it to the outside of the blank insert will be my last resort. I didn't want to bury it behind the wiper or turn signal arms which might make it cumbersome to get to. I also didn't like just having it stuck to the center wood panel or somewhere there.
My other tasks will be to add more 'names' to the voice rec. on the CK3000. The unit announces the name of the caller if it is programmed in so that you can decide to take the call or not. I also haven't decided if I want to go totally overboard and also make it automatic dialing just by saying 'Telephone', <Name>, [home|work|cell] ...
More to report later on.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

On the Nokia pictured above, they have the display placed above the key hole behind the wheel on the right side. I have seen this location used many times in European pictures of the T-Reg for other phone installations too. Is there some sort of adaptor I can buy to have a mount in this position? I am considering getting the Parrot CK3100 that has the display and would love to mount it in this position.
http://www.expansys-usa.com/pr...K3100


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

OT: ch0p is cute!!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_OT: ch0p is cute!!!!!

So is his girlfriend.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

awww. 
bummer.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_awww. 
bummer.

I'll take out his girlfriend fo you if someone will answer my question...


----------



## Ch0p (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: (RamshakleZ)*

On Parrot's website http://www.driveblue.com/ - looking at the details for the CK3100, it looks like it has (or you can get) 3 different types of adaptors ... one for the dash, one for the rear view mirror and some type of attachment for your radio face (?).
My bet on the dash mount would be something involving a sticky tape backing or velcro. My CK3000 came with a backing to peal and stick to where you wanted it.
So does it say something that I'm the one answering this question







Hi Christina


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Ch0p)*








Hi Ch0p


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_If you are talking about the Nokia 610:








It wont work in America; it connects to your phones sim card through bluetooth. In essence it is a phone, not a handsfree kit and is limited to the 900/1800 gsm networks. America is currently using the 1900 gsm networks.

Thats a shame, I like that one a lot...


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_OT: ch0p is cute!!!!!

Bao, you say EVERYONE is cute, but me ...but I am old, fat and gray...


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_







Hi Ch0p


you flirt...AND postwhore...lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_If you are talking about the Nokia 610:








It wont work in America; it connects to your phones sim card through bluetooth. In essence it is a phone, not a handsfree kit and is limited to the 900/1800 gsm networks. America is currently using the 1900 gsm networks.

Talked with one of our New Hampshire Rally participants about this kit. He works for Nokia. He is going to get one shipped here for test purposes. He thinks that it is just an antenna change. I felt the frequency is determined by the control box itself.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

i sense some jealousy there lewey.
like i've told you.
we'll never have a future if u're still wearing the ring around ur finger.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Ch0p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ch0p* »_On Parrot's website http://www.driveblue.com/ - looking at the details for the CK3100, it looks like it has (or you can get) 3 different types of adaptors ... one for the dash, one for the rear view mirror and some type of attachment for your radio face (?).


Thanks for the info. However, I would still love to know the part # to the actual VW part (Spock???) b/c I am also considering mounting my iPod there and would need a base to screw in the iPod mount into. I'm just throwing a bunch of ideas around for now but I need all my options available to me.
* Edit... I managed to find it at 1st VW Parts. It is listed as follows:
"Instrument panel, Instrument panel components, Bracket, Cellular phone, Cellular phone - Trim"
Here are a few pics to show what I'm talking about. Basically there is a small mount that comes up from the dash and the you place the the mount for whatever it is you are mounting (phone, iPod, etc) to this part.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_i sense some jealousy there lewey.
like i've told you.
we'll never have a future if u're still wearing the ring around ur finger.









no doubt kiddo, no doubt...btw how did the exam go


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (RamshakleZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RamshakleZ* »_
Thanks for the info. However, I would still love to know the part # to the actual VW part (Spock???) b/c I am also considering mounting my iPod there and would need a base to screw in the iPod mount into. I'm just throwing a bunch of ideas around for now but I need all my options available to me.
* Edit... I managed to find it at 1st VW Parts. It is listed as follows:
"Instrument panel, Instrument panel components, Bracket, Cellular phone, Cellular phone - Trim"
Here are a few pics to show what I'm talking about. Basically there is a small mount that comes up from the dash and the you place the the mount for whatever it is you are mounting (phone, iPod, etc) to this part.


But aren't you missing the point of the bluetooth adaptor? Except the occasional need to recharge the phone battery, you don't need a mount for the phone. Just keep it in your pocket, or clipped to your belt, or whatever.
I love the freedom and thoughtlesness of the blutooth kit I have. Just get in and go, and you are connected.
As for the display unit for the CK3100, it comes with several (stick on, I presume) mounting options, and is a very small device.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
But aren't you missing the point of the bluetooth adaptor? Except the occasional need to recharge the phone battery, you don't need a mount for the phone. Just keep it in your pocket, or clipped to your belt, or whatever.
I love the freedom and thoughtlesness of the blutooth kit I have. Just get in and go, and you are connected.
As for the display unit for the CK3100, it comes with several (stick on, I presume) mounting options, and is a very small device.

When I originally set out to find this part, it was b/c I didn't think there were any mounting parts for the CK3100. Now, I have moved on to explore the possibility of putting my iPod (or XM radio) there.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

Does anyone know if the DVD Navigation unit that will come out next year will also have bluetooth in it??


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Talked with one of our New Hampshire Rally participants about this kit. He works for Nokia. He is going to get one shipped here for test purposes. He thinks that it is just an antenna change. I felt the frequency is determined by the control box itself.

I just had the Nokia 610 installed and got it back last night. It seems to be working well, however, I am in Europe and I'm not sure if you can easily adapt the kit for US use.
A German car magazine (Auto Motor & Sport) recently tested these bluetooth kits and declared it the winner. It supposedly had the best tone quality. The disadvantage is that the kit is only compatible with few Nokia phones, it's complicated to install, and it's fairly expensive.
They also tested the Parrot CK 3100 and didn't want to recommend it.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (RamshakleZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RamshakleZ* »_Does anyone know if the DVD Navigation unit that will come out next year will also have bluetooth in it??

Nah it it will prob come with dvd AND bluetooth early in 2041...along with the next gen passat!


----------



## raudikal (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (jkehlet)*

I installed the SonyEricsson HCB-30 in my Treg using the phone input/mute cable and it works great. I am using this unit with SonyEricsson P900 and the sound is great. I have the microphone mounted just to the left of the center overhead console (ran it up the A-pillar on the drivers side and tucked it under the overhead panel just by the front windshield. The small unit that controls the call accept and volume functions is mounted just to the right of the steering wheel as it was too large for the blank next to the hazard button. I like the setup and like I said it works great for me.


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (raudikal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raudikal* »_I installed the SonyEricsson HCB-30 in my Treg using the phone input/mute cable and it works great. I am using this unit with SonyEricsson P900 and the sound is great. I have the microphone mounted just to the left of the center overhead console (ran it up the A-pillar on the drivers side and tucked it under the overhead panel just by the front windshield. The small unit that controls the call accept and volume functions is mounted just to the right of the steering wheel as it was too large for the blank next to the hazard button. I like the setup and like I said it works great for me.

Where are the pictures?


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (td_treg)*

I've done some more digging - the Nokia 610 car kit is European frequencies only.
John.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (matthewsjl)*

Hmm, not if only Sprint has a bluetooth phone. I'd move from Sprint if I wasn't still in a contract.


----------



## raudikal (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (Makbros)*

I post some shortly.


----------



## stephenkyu (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (aircooled)*

Sprint does have a Bluetooth phone... it is called the Sony Ericsson T608. I don't know if they still sell it though.


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

Sprint is coming out with bluetooth in November. It will be a slider phone. but, I'd wait until Jan b/c they are coming out with a 2nd slider / bluetooth phone that is better.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (RamshakleZ)*

Yep, it's called the LG PM-325. It should work anything that supports the handsfree profile, like the Parrot systems. I might get it for my wife (replacement for the lame Sanyo we have now) and see how it works. It should buy me some time to see how the second Bluetooth handset pans out.
Just curious to see if anyone had done a Parrot CK-3100 install yet? I'm sure the 3000 work well, but how do you determine who is calling in if there is no display? If you have custom ringers in you phone, do they transfer to the parrot device, and then to the vehicles speakers or it is just a standard ring?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

There is someone on the Phaeton forum who just had the CK3100 installed and he loves it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1713260


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_...Just curious to see if anyone had done a Parrot CK-3100 install yet? I'm sure the 3000 work well, but how do you determine who is calling in if there is no display? *If you have custom ringers in you phone, do they transfer to the parrot device, and then to the vehicles speakers or it is just a standard ring?*

With my Noia 6820 and Parrot CK3000, yes, the custom ring tones will be played through the stereo speakers. I presume other phones would behave the same.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

That's good, because with the custom ringers, you can tell who is calling w/out having to look. The display of the 3100 would be nice, but I'm not sure where I would put it.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (matthewsjl)*

Here's a link to my Nokia install. Very satisfied with it. Had it for about a year now. The only bad part is the poor reception I get with my phone in some areas, but I'm hoping the ATT/Cingular merger will help
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1308458


















































_Modified by Ted K at 7:17 PM 12-7-2004_


_Modified by Ted K at 7:17 PM 12-7-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: The Best BlueTooth Car Kit (Ted K)*

I think I can attribute the one and only complaint I have with my CK3000 hook up (and it's a minor complaint) to the AT&T/Cingular merger: when I pass between cells, if I end up going from an AT&T to a Cingular cell, the radio mutes for a couple of seconds. I suspect it is my phone, for some reason sending something across the Bluetooth link that makes it do this. As I said, it's minor though - before the merger I would go out of AT&T and into a 'dead' zone in the same places.


----------

